# D-Wave researchers demonstrate progress in quantum computing



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

D-Wave researchers demonstrate progress in quantum computing.



> *Taking another step toward demonstrating quantum behavior in a quantum computer, researchers from the Vancouver-based company D-Wave Systems, Inc., have performed a technique called quantum annealing, which could provide the computational model for a quantum processor. They have published a study describing the demonstration in a recent issue of Nature.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------

